
Increased mindfulness is associated with reduced levels of procrastination - EndXA
https://solvingprocrastination.com/procrastination-study-mindfulness/
======
NotSammyHagar
Let me read this article before I work on my work. I think procrastination has
always been associated with anxiety and fatigue. Besides the normal state that
many people need more sleep, there is the problem of intellectual fatigue,
which I have always felt I suffered from. Programming requires bringing your
focus to that small screen in front of you and shutting out the awareness of
the world, at least for me. And that is tiring.

